# new line to <br>



## grgr (19. Februar 2004)

moin...

ich speicher etwas aus einer textarea in ne datenbank dabei werden zeilenumbrücher durch die textarea als \n gespeichert... will das jetzt in html ausgeben und muss die \n in br umwandeln... gibs ne funktion dafür wie z.b. in php oder muss ich da jetzt ein string replace durchjagen ?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (23. Februar 2004)

Hi!

Since: 
1.4 


```
String str = "\nHallo\ntest"; // textArea.getText();
str.replaceAll("\n","<br>");
System.out.println(str);
```

Gruß Tom


----------

